# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ουδετέρωση ή ουδετερωγείωση ;

## spinalgr1990

αυτες οι δυο έννοιες είναι συνώνυμες ή έχουνε διαφορετική σημασία ; και αν ναι ποια η διαφορά τους ; 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## michaelcom

> αυτες οι δυο έννοιες είναι συνώνυμες ή έχουνε διαφορετική σημασία ; και αν ναι ποια η διαφορά τους ; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Το ιδιο πραμα ειναι.

----------


## el greco 1

ουδετερωση=P ουδετερωγειωση=PE

----------


## michaelcom

> ουδετερωση=P ουδετερωγειωση=PE



Ναι αλλα και τα δυο δεν γινονται στο ρολοι?

Μαλλον εκανα λαθος δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραμα.

Μηπως στην ουδετερωση δεν εχεις καθολου γειωση? ενω στην ουτερογειωση εχεις και ενα καλωδιο που παει στο εδαφος?

Οταν εννοω καθολου εννοω οτι απλα δεν υπαρχει καποιος αγωγος να πηγαινει στο εδαφος το σπιτι φυσικα και θα εχει.

Λογικα αυτο θα ειναι:
379px-TN-C-earthing.svg.png 379px-TN-C-S-earthing.svg.png

Αν κανω λαθος παρακαλω διοθρωστε με

----------


## spinalgr1990

τελικα ποια η διαφορα ;

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι αλλα και τα δυο δεν γινονται στο ρολοι?
> 
> Μαλλον εκανα λαθος δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραμα.
> 
> Μηπως στην ουδετερωση δεν εχεις καθολου γειωση? ενω στην ουτερογειωση εχεις και ενα καλωδιο που παει στο εδαφος?
> 
> Οταν εννοω καθολου εννοω οτι απλα δεν υπαρχει καποιος αγωγος να πηγαινει στο εδαφος το σπιτι φυσικα και θα εχει.
> 
> Λογικα αυτο θα ειναι:
> ...



αυτα τα σχεδια ειναι ουδετερωση.Ο ουδετερος γειωνεται στον μετασχηματιστη και χρησημοποιειται σαν αγωγος γειωσης (PEN) .Ανα 200-300μ η δεη τον γειωνει ωστε να διατηρησει χαμηλη αντισταση.
Οταν φτασει στον καταναλωτη ξαναγειωνεται και εκει χωριζεται σε Ν και ΡΕ  .







> τελικα ποια η διαφορα ;



ουδετερογειωση ειναι η γειωση του ουδετερρου του μετασχηματιστη ή του Η/ζ για να υπαρχει ταση αναφορας με την γη.
ουδετερωση ειναι ενας τυπος για γειωση που χρησιμοποιει η δεη.

----------


## spinalgr1990

δηλαδή η ουδετερωση είναι η συνδεση του ουδετερου με την γη στα καλωδια των στυλων της ΔΕΗ όπως δείχνει η εικόνα ;

επίσης γιατί κάποιοι στύλοι έχουν 3 και κάποιοι άλλοι 1 και κάποιοι κανένα ;

DSC_5600.JPG

----------


## el greco 1

αυτα ειναι επιτονα και οχι γειωση.

----------

FILMAN (04-12-14), 

michaelcom (05-12-14)

----------


## vasilllis

> δηλαδή η ουδετερωση είναι η συνδεση του ουδετερου με την γη στα καλωδια των στυλων της ΔΕΗ όπως δείχνει η εικόνα ;
> 
> επίσης γιατί κάποιοι στύλοι έχουν 3 και κάποιοι άλλοι 1 και κάποιοι κανένα ;
> 
> DSC_5600.JPG



ναι.

Αντιρηδες στηριξης ειναι (επιτονα?ετσι τα λενε? )

----------


## electron

Επί της τάνυσης Βασίλη. Τα λένε και έτσι.

----------


## cosecon

Και στα γραμμικά αμπέλια, επίτονα τα λένε...

----------


## lepouras

> ναι.
> 
> Αντιρηδες στηριξης ειναι (επιτονα?ετσι τα λενε? )



  αντηρίδες είναι όταν μπαίνει από μπροστά πχ κολόνα για στήριξη(νομίζω).
πχ

----------


## spinalgr1990

τοτε ποια ειναι η γειωση του ουδετερου που κανει η ΔΕΗ; μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει φωτογραφια να την δουμε ;

----------


## VirusX2

> τοτε ποια ειναι η γειωση του ουδετερου που κανει η ΔΕΗ; μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει φωτογραφια να την δουμε ;



Κομματάκι δύσκολο αφού είναι γραμμή κολλημένη στον στύλο, πρέπει να πας μπροστά σε στύλο που έχει (διότι γίνεται κάθε 200-300 μέτρα) για να την δεις. Καμιά σχέση όμως με τον επίτονο (συρματοσχοινο) που βλέπεις σε κάποιους στύλους. Αυτά (όπως και οι αντηρίδες) είναι για λογούς καυστικότητας και τάνυσης, δεν έχουν σχέση με κάτι ηλεκτρολογικό!

----------


## JOUN

Πιστευω οι περισσοτεροι θα εχουν δει απλα δεν το προσεξαν.Ειναι ενα συμπαγες συρμα που κατεβαινει απο την κολωνα και το καρφωνουν επανω της με καρφια διχαλα.
Μεχρι ενα υψος 2-2.5 μετρα απο τη γη (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) προστατευεται απο μια λαμα με ενα αυλακι μεσα στο οποιο μπαινει ο αγωγος αυτος.

----------


## spinalgr1990

είναι αυτο που φαινεται στην εικόνα δηλαδή ;


20131210_161515.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

> είναι αυτο που φαινεται στην εικόνα δηλαδή ;
> 
> 
> 20131210_161515.jpg



Ειναι σου λενε κολητο με την κολωνα.Πως ειναι αυτο το καπακακι που τρεχει απο τα συρματα στο φως?εστι συνεχιζει μεχρι κατω το χωμα.Συνηθως ειναι σκετο συρμα και 2,5μ πριν το χωμα βαζουνε λαμαρινενιο καπακακι.Αλλα τι ψαχνεις?τι θες να δεις?

----------


## nikman

Φιλε μου ουδετερωση εχουμε οταν στο δευτερευων τυλιγμα του Μ/Σ της ΔΕΗ 20KV/400V ο ουδετερος δεν γεφυρωνεται  με το πλαισιο του Μ/Σ το οποιο ειναι γειωμενο. Oυδετερωγειωση εχουμε οταν γεφυρωνουμε τον ουδετερο με το πλαισιο του Μ/Σ που γειωνεται.

----------


## Dimitris_0x41

Η ΔΕΗ έχει μετασχειματιστές αστέρα τριγώνου απο την μεση τάση 20KV  στην χαμηλή 400V. Ο τρόπος συνδεσης είναι πολύ απλός. Η μέση τάση έχει τρεις φάσεις μονο και η χαμηλή 3 φάσεις και ουδέτερο. Τώρα το ερώτημα ειπναι πως προκείπτει ο ουδέτερος. Οι τρεις φασεις της μεσης τάσης συνδέονται στις τρεις άκρες του τριγώνου. Τωρα στην αλλη μεριά του μετασχειματιστή στο άλλο τυλιγμα έχουμε αστέρα. Οπότε απο τις τρεις άκρες του αστέρα παίρνουμε τις τρεις φάσεις των 400V και απο το κοινό σημείο του αστέρα παίρνούμε τον ουδέτερο ο οποίος γειώνετε αμέσως κάτω απο τον Μετασχειματιστή. Απο εκεινο το σημείο και μετά εχουμε τον πυδετερο. Ανα τρεις κολονες περιπου ο ουδετερος ξαναγειώνετε σε όλο το δυκτιο χαμηλής τάσης. 

Τώρα αυτο που γινετε στο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ είναι ο ουδετερος απο την κωλόνα να ΞΑΝΑ γειώνετε μεσα στο ρολόι με την γείωση που εχουμε βάλει εμείς καλτω απο ρολόι. Δηλαδή αν πάει καποιος με πολύμετρο στον πινακα του σπιτιού και μετρήσει με συνεχεια την γείωση και τον ουδέτερο θα δει ότι ειπναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## spinalgr1990

η γειωση του ουδετερου ειναι αυτη που δειχνει η εικονα ;

----------


## nestoras

> η γειωση του ουδετερου ειναι αυτη που δειχνει η εικονα ;



Όχι, αυτό πρέπει να είναι υπόγεια παροχή.

Η γείωση του ουδέτερου γίνεται με συρματόσχοινο (συνηθως καρφωμένο με δίχαλα) μέχρι ενός ύψους και κάτω-κάτω με μεταλλικό περίβλημα διατομής ανοιχτού "Ω".

----------


## nikzorbas

καλησπερα απο τη γερμανια.αγορασα εδω στη γερμανια ενα παλιο σπιτι πανω απο 100 χρονων.αποφασισα να κανω νεα ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση.επεσα και εγω ομως στο προβλημα της ουδετερωγειωσης....δηλαδη το ουδετερο και η (γειωση ενωνοντε μαζι μετα το μετρητη....
αν μπορειτε παρακαλω να μου δωσετε καποιες συμβουλες τι μπορω να κανω για να τοποθετησω το ρελε διαφυγης χωρις να πεφτει.


εγω τοποθετησα το ρελε διαφυγης στη νεα εγκατασταση που εκανα αλλα μολις συνδεσω σουκο πριζα(φουρνο μικροκιματων, ηλεκτρικο τριπανι κ.τ.λ  πεφτει αμεσως.
μολις συνδεσω απλη πριζα δε πεφτει..δουλευει κανονικα το μιξερ παραδειγμα.
το κουμπι τεστ δουλευει κανονικα.
ανεβαζω μερικες φωτογραφιες για να καταλαβετε καλυτερα.IMG_20191205_163459.jpgIMG_20191205_163526.jpgIMG_20191205_164014.jpgIMG_20191205_164429.jpgIMG_20191205_164630.jpgIMG_20191205_164654.jpg



δηλαδη το ουδετερο που ερχετε απο το κουτι της αντιστιχης γερμανικης δεη εχει χρωμα κιτρινο πρασινο και συνδεετε με το καλωδιο της γειωσης  ων σωληνων του νερου ,που και αυτο ειναι χρωμα κιτρινο πρασινο.
μετα με ενα παλι κιτρινο πρασινο καλωδιο ανεβαινει στη μοναδικη μπαρα που υπαρχει και χρεισημοποιειται λογικα σαν ουδετερο και γειωση μαζι...
δυστυχως δε μπορω να ανοιξω το καπακι του μετρητη γιανα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος(γιατι απαγορευτε)...αλλα πιστευω οτι πρωτα παει το καλωδιο ουδετερο (κιτρινο πρασινο χρωμα) που  ερχετε απο τη δεη πρωτα στο μετρητη και απο εκει κατεβαινει και ενωνετε  με το αλλο κιτρινο πασινο της γειωσης των σωληνων.
και απο εκει μετα ανεβαινει στη μπαρα του ουδετερου.
νομιζω οτι το προβλημα βρισκετε εκει.δηλαδη  ο τοτε ηλεκτρολογος ενωσε τη γειωση με το ουδετερο μαζι.
πως μπορω εγω τωρα να τα ξεχωρισω ετσι ωστε να δουλεψει το ρελε κανονικα.???
επισης αν παρατηρησατε η σωληνα του νερου φευγει απο το δικο μου σπιτι και παει στο ακριβωσ διπλα που μας χωριζει μονο ενας τοιχος(τα σπιτια ειναι κολητα).

----------


## vasilllis

Kανε καννενα σχεδιο να βγαλουμε ακρη.
Δεν εχω ιδεα απο γερμανικους κανονισμους προφανως εχουν συστημα TN-C-S οπου ερχεται ενας αγωγος και μεσα στον πινακα σου χωριζεται σε ουδετερο και γειωση.Εκει λοιπον που χωριζεται και εχεις τοποθετησει το ρελε πρεπει να ξεχωρισουν ουδετερο με γειωση-απο εκει και μεχρι την τελευταια διανομη.

----------


## nikzorbas

Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση .
Ανεβαζω ακομα 2 φωτογραφιες που ισως ετσι καταλαβετε το προβλημα που εχω στο σπιτι.
 Επισης  πρεπει ακομα να πω κατι.
Το σπιτι συνεχιζει να δουλευει με την παλια εγκατασταση .
Εγω εκανα νεα εγκατασταση μονο ενα μερος της .Στη κουζινα.
Τι εκανα εγω ¨,Πηρα απο τη μπαρα της ουδετερογειωσης ενα κιτρινο-πρασινο καλωδιο σαν γειωση και το εβαλα στη νεα μπαρα του νεου πινακα σαν γειωση.
Απο την ιδια μπαρα της ουδετερογειωσης πηρα ενα μπλε καλωδιο σαν ουδετερο και το εβαλα στο ρελε διαροης στη θεση του ουδετερου απο πανω.
Απο το ρελε διαροης απο το κατω μερος του, απο τη θεση του ουδετερου πηρα ενα μπλε καλωδιο και το εβαλα στη μπαρα του ουδετερου του νεου πινακα .
Πηρα τις 3 φασεις και τις εβαλα κανονικα στο πανω μερος του τριφασικου ρελε διαροης .
Και απο το κατω μερος του ρελε διαροης εκανα κανονικα την συνδεση στης ατομικες ασφαλειες για καθε νεου καλωδιου.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ρελε πεφτει αμεσως μολις χρησιμοποιηθει εξαρτημα με σουκο πριζα.

IMG_20191205_164044.jpg      νεα.jpg
IMG_20191205_164429.jpg νεα.jpg

----------


## george Mp

Μετα το ΔΔΕ ο ουδετερος δεν πρεπει να ενωνεται πουθενα με τη γειωση.
Χρονια Πολλα!

----------


## vasilllis

Χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου.Τι επαγγελεσαι?

----------


## nikzorbas

Καλησπέρα σε ευχαριστώ,
Στη νέα ηλεκτρολογική τμηματική εγκατάστασή δεν ενώνετε η γείωση με το ουδέτερο.
Είναι δυο ξεχωριστές μπάρες.
Σκέφτομα ιότι μπορεί να φταίει ότι επειδή η παλιά εγκατάσταση εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει συγχρόνως με τη νέα τμηματική που έκανα και μήπως αυτό επηρεάζει το ΔΔΕ??IMG_20191205_164654.jpg

----------


## nikzorbas

Καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ.
Πολυτεχνείο έχω τελειώσει μάστερ σε ηλεκτρονικά ισχυως.
Όμως έχω δουλέψει μόνο 2 χρόνια εδώ στη γερμάνια σαν ηλεκτρολόγος σε εγκαταστάσεις διαμερισμάτων.
Τώρα δουλεύω στη θυγατρική της Γκαζπρομ της ρωσικής εδώ στη Γερμανία σαν τεχνικός εγκαταστάσεων σωληνώσεων παροχής φυσικού αερίου.



> Χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου.Τι επαγγελεσαι?

----------


## george Mp

> Καλησπέρα σε ευχαριστώ,
> Στη νέα ηλεκτρολογική τμηματική εγκατάστασή δεν ενώνετε η γείωση με το ουδέτερο.
> Είναι δυο ξεχωριστές μπάρες.
> Σκέφτομα ιότι μπορεί να φταίει ότι επειδή η παλιά εγκατάσταση εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει συγχρόνως με τη νέα τμηματική που έκανα και μήπως αυτό επηρεάζει το ΔΔΕ??IMG_20191205_164654.jpg



Ενδεχομενως να φταιει το τμημα της παλιας εγκαταστασης.

----------


## vasilllis

Νίκο, μια σωστή φωτογραφία δεν έχεις ανεβάσει  :Smile:  .
ανέβασε μια να δούμε που είναι το ρελε και φωτό με ολόκληρο τον πίνακα, όχι μία ραγοσειρα.

----------


## nikzorbas

IMG_20191207_150422.jpgIMG_20191205_164647.jpgIMG_20191207_162542.jpg



> Νίκο, μια σωστή φωτογραφία δεν έχεις ανεβάσει  .
> ανέβασε μια να δούμε που είναι το ρελε και φωτό με ολόκληρο τον πίνακα, όχι μία ραγοσειρα.



Καλησπέρα,
Αυτές οι 3φωτογραφίες είναι πιο κατατοπιστικές.

----------


## el greco 1

κατ αρχας αφου εβαλες καινουργιο πινακα γιατι δεν πεταξες τις 8 βιδωτες ασφαλειες και να βαλεις αυτοματες?το ρελε που εχεις εκει ειναι καινουργιο η παλιο?

----------


## vasilllis

Πανω απο το ρολοι ειναι οι γενικες?μετα παει στο ρελε? ή δεξια στις βιδωτες.

----------


## xmaze

https://electricalnews.gr/texnika-ar...t-vs-tn-system

Εδώ έχει φωτογραφία της γείωσης στις κολωνες. Επίσης ενα επιτονο υπάρχει στην τελευταία κολώνα μιας γραμμής. Δυο οταν στρίβει η γραμμή και για τρία δεν θυμάμαι να εχω δει αλλα ίσως σε πλαγιές.

----------


## nikzorbas

Οι 8 βιδωτές ασφάλειες είναι της παλιάς εγκατάστασης η οποία είναι ακόμα σε λειτουργιά. 
Η παλιά εγκατάσταση είναι ακόμα σε λειτουργιά γιατί ζούμε σε αυτό το σπίτι. 
Είχα υπολογίσει ότι σε ένα μηνά θα τελείωνα σιγά σιγά τη νέα εγκατάσταση σε όλο το σπίτι γιαυτό τις άφησα τις βιδωτές. 
Στο νέο πινάκα είναι η νέα τμηματική εγκατάσταση μόνο. 
Το ρελε που έχω βάλει είναι παλιό αλλά δουλεύει κανονικά.(το έχω ελέγξει με ΠΡΟΦΙΤΕΣΤ). 
Έχω πολλά ρελε μεταχειρισμένα όταν δούλευα σαν ηλεκτρολόγος τα μάζευα από τις εγκαταστάσεις που αλλάζαμε.



> κατ αρχας αφου εβαλες καινουργιο πινακα γιατι δεν πεταξες τις 8 βιδωτες ασφαλειες και να βαλεις αυτοματες?το ρελε που εχεις εκει ειναι καινουργιο η παλιο?

----------


## nikzorbas

Μέτα το ρόλοι είναι οι 3 γενικές (τριφασικό). 
Μέτα πάει μόνο μια φάση στο παλιό πινάκα δεξιά με τις δεξιές βιδωτές ασφάλειες. 
Ο παλιός πινάκας δεξιά είναι σε λειτουργιά γιατί σε αυτό το σπίτι ζούμε. 
Από τις 3 γενικές τράβηξα τα νέα καλώδια πάνω για το νέο πινάκα. 
Έκανα μόνο ένα μεγάλο τμήμα της κουζίνας με νέα καλωδίωση.



> Πανω απο το ρολοι ειναι οι γενικες?μετα παει στο ρελε? ή δεξια στις βιδωτες.

----------


## vasilllis

το προβλημα ξεκιναει απο τον πινακα που εχει το ρελε και σε καθε καταναλωτη.5 ασφαλειες ειναι ολες και ολες.Σε αυτον τον πινακα διαχωριζεις τις γραμμες ουδετερο και γειωση.Ο ουδετερος πλεον εχει εισοδο το ρελε και εξοδο καθε καταναλωτη.Η γειωση στην μπαρα

----------


## alpha uk

Νίκο είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό το καλώδιο που γράφεις ότι είναι από την (ΔΕΗ) είναι όντως τού παρόχου , ο πάροχος ποτέ δεν τοποθετεί τέτοια καλώδια και  μάλιστα με κιτρινοπράσινο αγωγό για ουδέτερο , μήπως ο μετρητής αυτός δεν είναι ο γενικός καί είναι κάποιος δεύτερος ?  η παροχή σου είναι (TN-C)  η μήπως (ΤΤ) ?  υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην έχεις κεντρική γείωση και η μόνη γείωση που έχει το κτίριο να είναι αυτή της σωλήνας του νερού

----------


## nikzorbas

Καλήμερα
Κεντρική γείωση το σπίτι δεν έχει, αυτό είναι σίγουρο. 
Η μονή γείωση που έχει το σπίτι είναι των σωλήνων του νερού και μάλιστα είναι κοινή με τον γείτονα. 
Ο μετρητής στο σπίτι είναι μόνο αυτός. 
Από το κουτί της δέη (το οποίο είναι μέσα στο υπόγειο του σπιτιού και απαγορεύετε να τα ανοίξω εγώ) ερχοντε στο μετρητή αυτά τα 4 καλώδια + το καλώδιο της γείωσης των σωλήνων.

Η παροχή μου δεν ξέρω αν είναι (TN-C) η (ΤΤ).






> Νίκο είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό το καλώδιο που γράφεις ότι είναι από την (ΔΕΗ) είναι όντως τού παρόχου , ο πάροχος ποτέ δεν τοποθετεί τέτοια καλώδια και  μάλιστα με κιτρινοπράσινο αγωγό για ουδέτερο , μήπως ο μετρητής αυτός δεν είναι ο γενικός καί είναι κάποιος δεύτερος ?  η παροχή σου είναι (TN-C)  η μήπως (ΤΤ) ?  υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην έχεις κεντρική γείωση και η μόνη γείωση που έχει το κτίριο να είναι αυτή της σωλήνας του νερού

----------


## nikzorbas

καλησπερα, χρονια πολλα και καλες γιορτες.
το προβλημα που ειχα το ελυσα.(το τελευταιο καλωδιο που ηταν πιο κοντο το ειχα αφυσει χωρις να το απογυμνωσω.εκανε επαφη η γειωση με το ουδετερο).
ολα καλα ,συνεχιζω την νεα εγκατασταση
ευχαριστω

----------

mikemtb (25-12-19)

----------

